# custom air intake



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

i just installed a custom wai with the help of a good friend of mine



















as expected, the check engine light came on after a mile or so of driving -- has anyone else had this happen after a wai install?

-=a couple of specifics=-
we had to disconnect and reconnect the MAF sensor during the install

we orginally removed the o2 sensor (along with the piping attached) on the right side near the battery, and after seeing the check engine light, we plugged it back in and put the pipe back in


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

what did you do with the iat? thats probably where the cel came came from. the iat is your intake air temp sensor and was probably the part you think was the o2 sensor. the iat is necessary on the obd2 system that your car utilizes. the 02 sensor is on your exhaust manifold, no where near the battery. also, you can safely remove that piece of black plastic left over from the old setup that goes into the front of your cone filter.


----------

